# Gladys was pregnant AGAIN!



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I say that Gladys _was _pregnant because she got spayed yesterday. The clinic didn't tell me until I picked her up after the procedure. Actually, they only "told" me via an extra charge on the bill. I'm not upset exactly -- I probably would have had them do it anyway, so it saved me from making a painful decision -- but I'm disappointed in them. I couldn't even get information about how many kittens were there or how far along they were.  

I was also caught off guard by the pregnancy, because a week after we caught her, a different vet told me she was in heat. I thought that meant we were safe. How long after the first kitten is conceived can they keep making kittens? Since the whole litter is born at one time, wouldn't some of them be premature?

This was her third pregnancy since Christmas. Gladys has been one busy lady.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, I'm so sorry, JG.  The vet should have called you before proceeding.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts, Jeanie. She's doing fine, at least. 

Based on the age of her current kitten and the time she's been in captivity, I believe that the new kittens must have been gestating somewhere between three and seven weeks. She does look noticably thinner now, and I got a rare look at her belly yesterday and saw that her nipples were really protrouding, so she might have been pretty far along.  

I read that queens can stay in a single heat cycle for up to three weeks, although one week is average. I guess that's why litters have runts, and/or why some kittens don't make it? Because they have less time to develop in the womb?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The length of the heat depends partly on whether the female was bred. If she doesn't breed, she can stay in heat for a long time! You're right, though. Some kittens are older than others, but not much.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I am sorry the vet didn't notify you, it must have been quite a shock.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I have one vet that did alot of my ferals and he did not tell me 2 were carrying untill after the spay. I guess they figure if the cats can be spayed then they do it. 

I think if she was farlong they should tell you though. But at least she is not giving birth somewhere unknown.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

when my female escaped and came back i knew she was preg i took her to the vet for something and they wanted to spay her i couldn't do it so i let her have the kittens than got her spayed i know there are so many cats needing homes but i could bring my self to do it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe spaying and neutering pets is essential, but once life has started I could not end it. It's sacred and precious. That decision carries responsibilities with it, of coursel


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I know we've talked about this before on this forum, and I seem to be one of the minority who would be willing to knowingly spay while pregnant -- at least in theory, since I've never had to make that choice, and only if it were early on in the pregnancy. 

It's not that I wouldn't want the kittens to live, or that I don't also think that their lives are precious. But I also know that there's only a finite number of homes out there for all the cats who are already living. Every kitten born and adopted means that another cat or kitten somewhere is going to miss out on a chance at a home, with a high probability of being put to sleep.  

I'm really sorry for those kittens, and that they didn't get their own chance at life. But at least they didn't know what was going on or what they were missing. And I believe that because of it, somewhere else, there are a few other already-born cats who will have a chance now.

That's why I said that if I had known, I probably would have had them do it anyway, at least if it were early on. Even though I would have felt awful about it.  

But no matter how you feel about it, I think we all agree that vets should tell you before they do it. They shouldn't presume to make the decision for you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I respect your opinion, Jet, and I don't think you're in the minority. On the contrary, I believe I am.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

I personally do not, nor can not, make that decision when I am fostering. The organization/vets make that decision for me. I have my say...and I've saved a few kittens from being aborted because I ranted enough that my "foster room" was available for them, and that I'd do everything in my power to place these kittens....but sadly, I don't always win...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be very hard to take, Janice. I believe TNR and inexpensive spaying and neutering, with an emphasis on education, is the answer to the problem. Cities that have used the killing of cats (I refuse to call that euthanization, because it's not merciful unless there is suffering.) have not had the same success as those whose policy is TNR. 

Akron, Ohio had a horrible policy the last I heard. A neighbor could have a person's cat picked up, and it would be killed without a search for an owner, and the council laughed about the fact that although they were supposed to wait three days, there were never any cats in the shelter to kill! They weren't waiting at all! I hope that policy was changed.  

When I was first married, I thought it was great to allow my pets to have kittens. I wasn't aware of the number of cats and kittens being killed weekly. I think education is the key. And the spaying and neutering at a reasonable cost will help immensely. I'm so glad there are many programs offering that service! 

I am not opposed to reputable breeders, as I believe they are preserving the best examples of the breed, just so people don't start declaring that they have "designer cats." :roll: :?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree that education and low-cost spay/neuter are essential, Jeanie. But I have to disagree that they're enough. 

I've always lived in urban areas with strong spay/neuter education and programs. I've never met one person who didn't know the importance of spay/neuter, but I've known many people who didn't get around to it, were confident that they could keep their in-heat cat indoors (even though she gotten out and pregnant at least once already), and/or "didn't have the money" (even though they knew it only cost $30 at the county and they spent more than weekly on sushi). :evil: 

I've given information to neighbors on how they can get their cat spayed for free. When they've asked, I've given them Animobile schedules with upcoming dates circled and maps for how to get there. They always say, with absolute sincerity, that they totally know they need to do the spay and they've totally been meaning to, and this information is exactly what they need, and they will definitely do it this time! And then three weeks later, they still haven't done it and the cat is pregnant _again._ :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure you're helping the cause, Jet! You're right; some people take chances. I just don't agree with euthanizing..cats or kittens.


----------

